#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Duidelijk en simpel Krachtstroomschema

## djkoen

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb wat op het forum rondgelezen maar ik kon niet echt een ''aansluitschema'' vinden. Dus ik heb er zelf een gemaakt en ik zou het fijn vinden als mensen die er meer verstand van hebben even kijken of het klopt. Ik weet dat er geen 16amp zekeringen inzitten en geen aardlek...

Alvast bedankt!

www.greatsound.nl/Schema.bmp

----------


## ronny

op zich is het goed aangesloten, maar der moeten dus nog wel 6 automaten tussen en een aardlek dus maak dat schemaatje maar rap opnieuw. op deze manier is het onbruikbaar tenzij je graag uitgebrande dingen tegenkomt of gewoon zelf graag aan de stroom hangt :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Lykle

Hoi koen

Wat fijn dat je voor de fases een blauwe draad neemt en voor de nul een paarse. De contactdozen lus je weer door met zrate draden.

Als je dan toch kleur gebruikt in je schema gebruik dan de norm:

Fase 1 bruin
Fase 2 zwart
Fase 3 grijs
Nul blauw
Aarde geel

Verder mis je inderdaad je beveiligingen.

Groetjes

Lykle

----------


## Tiemen

kleur PE : groen/geel.
kleur nul : lichtblauw.
kleur fase : alles behalve groen/geel, groen, geel en lichtblauw.

En de draaddiktes?

----------


## driesmees

voor de duidelijkheidnmisschien R S en T ipv Fase 1 ,...

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> voor de duidelijkheidnmisschien R S en T ipv Fase 1 ,...



in de tijd dat ik studeerde (en dat is nu toch ook niet zo lang geleden) mocht F1, F2 en F3 ook hoor.

----------


## driesmees

ja? ah, dan heb ik weer wat bijgeleerd  :Smile:

----------


## ronny

zet er nu maar eens eerst wat automaten en een aardlek tussen. die kleurtjes is zo heel belangrijk niet.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Lykle

Tot je automaten moet je voor 32A een draaddikte van 6mm2 aannemen. Vanaf je automaten kun je een diameter van 2,5mm2 nemen.

Verder geldt per 1 januari 2004 de europesche norm HD 308 S2:2001. Hierin zijn bovenstaande kleuren (bruin, zwart, grijs, blauw, groen/geel) voor de bijbehorende functies beschreven. Deze norm is verwerkt in aanvulling 3 van NEN1010, deel 5, rubriek 8.514. Tevens zijn de Nederlandse bepalingen 80514.3.-104 en -105 vervallen.
Tot 1 april 2006 mogen beide manieren door elkaar gebruikt worden. (bron: www.drakakabel.nl)

m.v.g.
lykle

_Bijgewerkt naar aanleiding van opmerking van Tiemen. Mijn excuses_

----------


## Tiemen

Mr. Lykle, u heeft nog niet zoveel postings. Maar een ongeschreven regel hier is dat als we tekstjes kopiëren van andere sites, dat we dan aan bronvermelding doen...

Ik zou trouwens er zelf niet aan beginnen, mr. de topicstarter. Gewoon, niet doen. Om maar iets te zeggen : draadhulzen zijn verplicht, wist u dat?

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ik zou trouwens er zelf niet aan beginnen, mr. de topicstarter. Gewoon, niet doen. Om maar iets te zeggen : draadhulzen zijn verplicht, wist u dat?



gouden raad van tiemen. der zijn toch een aantal dingen waar je echt op moet letten en dat weet je niet wanneer je niet de nodige kennis bezit over elektriciteit, maar ook over afwerking en veiligheid( aderhulsjes, draaddiktes,..).

wil je het echt maken, laat je bijstaan door een elektricien ofzo, maar hou er dan ook rekening mee dat technieken van vroeger nu misschien niet meer toegepast worden.

overigens zie ik in je profiel dat je 15 jaar bent. Heb jij dan al zoveel materiaal dat stroom verbruikt zodat je een 32A aansluiting nodig hebt om toe te komen? Voldoen enkele losse 16A wcd's niet meer?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Lykle

Sorry Tiemen.
Mijn fout. ik heb het inmiddels hersteld

gr. lykle

----------


## djkoen

Hoi,

Inderdaad een paar 16amp groepen lukt niet echt. K'zit met 4x 4-bar Par64 800watt en 2x 4-bar Par56 300watt en een hoop effecten-zooi.

Maar bedankt voor alle info. Ik ga op zoek naar automaten.

Mvg,

Koen de Kok






> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ik zou trouwens er zelf niet aan beginnen, mr. de topicstarter. Gewoon, niet doen. Om maar iets te zeggen : draadhulzen zijn verplicht, wist u dat?
> ...

----------


## Gast1401081

*automaten in de tijdelijke installaties moeten dubbelpolig zijn, dwz dat ze fase en nul beide afschakelen in geval van overlast.
* de tekening-codering voor een zekering is een F, dus F1 = beveiligingstoestel 1 
* de naam van een fase = L1, of L2, RST worden alleen nog in gebruikstoestellen gehanteerd
* de aardlek is inderdaad vergeten, 
* de 2,5mm2 achetr de zekeringen mag alleen indien deze max 16 A doorlaten. Ga je hoger ( 20, 25) dan moet je al 4mm2 gebruiken.

En inderdaad : er zijn kant en klare kasten te koop bij mennekes. google maar Zwerfkast, paddestoel, etc.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> die kleurtjes is zo heel belangrijk niet.



doe mij er aan denken nooit iets electrisch door jou te laten aansluiten....
Bij nader inzien ... 
doe mij eraan denken nooit iets door jou te laten aansluiten.

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djkoen_
> 
> Hoi,
> 
> Inderdaad een paar 16amp groepen lukt niet echt. K'zit met 4x 4-bar Par64 800watt en 2x 4-bar Par56 300watt en een hoop effecten-zooi.



Even nieuwsgierig, bestaat er ook par64 800 Watt??.. dat zou ideaal zijn voor een 4-bar..(3,2 KW ipv 2KW of 4 KW).. precies veilig op een 16A groep.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ze hebben bestaan ja, 800 watt powersavers was de naam bij GE.
Echter heb ik begrepen dat deze lampen spoedig of zelfs nu al neit meer leverbaar zijn.

Als dat waar is is dat idd jammer want voor sommige toepassingen is het een mooi wattage.

M.V.G

----------


## ronny

> citaat:doe mij er aan denken nooit iets electrisch door jou te laten aansluiten....
> Bij nader inzien ... 
> doe mij eraan denken nooit iets door jou te laten aansluiten.



zeg vent:

natuurlijk zijn kleuren belangrijk, maar niet zo belangrijk als autoamten en aardlekschakelaars. in die zin bedoelde ik dat hij beter maar eerst die dingen erin kon zetten en dan pas eens naar de kleurtjes kon kijken.
Zo OK!!

mvg
ronny

----------


## lifesound

in mijn normen zijn beiden even belangrijk. Je begint namelijk je kast te cableren met een draad, om dan met die draad naar een automaat te gaan.
Graag de juiste kleur gebruiken van in het begin dus.

----------


## ronny

ok in die zin heb je wel gelijk. alleen goede kleurtjes maar geen veiligheden heeft ook geen zin he :Wink: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Tiemen

Alleen het uiteinde van de geleider moet het betreffende kleur hebben. In de praktijk gebeurt het heel veel dat geleiders niet het juiste kleur hebben, en dan schilder/plak je gewoon het uiteinde af. Gisteren nog in 12kV installatie, aan de secundaire van de transfo zat op 2u een blauwe draad, en op 2n een zwarte draad, alleen de laatste centimeter was in het andere kleur geschilderd...kwestie van ingewikkeld te doen. Toch kan je niet alles gelijkstellen. Zelfs in normen (bijvoorbeeld als ze elkaar tegenspreken) wordt er gesteld "dit is belangrijker dan dat". Liever een juiste automaat/zekering dan het juiste kleurtje. Speelt dat trouwens een rol in een enkelfasige installatie (huis, tuin, keuken)?

Tiemen

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:Speelt dat trouwens een rol in een enkelfasige installatie (huis, tuin, keuken)?



bwa, als ik aan de massa van een toestel een zwarte draad zie hangen stap ik mijn auto in en kijk niet achterom. Verder maakt het geen moer uit....[V]

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> Alleen het uiteinde van de geleider moet het betreffende kleur hebben. In de praktijk gebeurt het heel veel dat geleiders niet het juiste kleur hebben, en dan schilder/plak je gewoon het uiteinde af. Gisteren nog in 12kV installatie, aan de secundaire van de transfo zat op 2u een blauwe draad, en op 2n een zwarte draad, alleen de laatste centimeter was in het andere kleur geschilderd...
> 
> Tiemen



dacht toch echt dat omkleuren van aders niet (meer) mag.

----------


## Gast1401081

10 kV is geen Nen1010, maar heeft weer hele andere eigenschappen. ( oa dat open geleiders minimaal 15 cm uit elkaar moeten liggen, andere kleur-coderingen etc). Aanrakings-veilig wordt-ie meestal door er gaas voor te spannen...etc. 

Dus die doet hier niet mee, want wij gaan tot maximaal 1000 volt...Althans, dat hoop ik dan maar.

----------


## PTE Veldhoven

F1,F2,F3 mogen niet gebruikt worden om de fases te onderscheiden,  hier voor is de aanduiding L1, L2 en L3.

L1 = FASE 1     BRUIN
L2 = FASE 2     ZWART
L3 = FASE 3     ZWART/WIT  OF  GRIJS
N  = NUL        BLAUW
PE = AARDE      GROEN/GEEL

Ik zou nog wel ff aardlek en installatie atomaten gebruiken i.v.m. veiligheid voor jezelf en iemand anders


De aanduiding F1, F2 en F3  staat voor Fuse oftewel voor een zekering.



succes er mee!! :Smile:

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> ...



Dat dacht ik ook, en als dat nog niet is vastgelegd dan wordt het echt hoogtijd dat dat eens gebeurd. Foute kleurcodering zijn nu eenmaal levensgevaarlijk. En zo'n uiteinde in een ander kleurtje kan je makkelijk afknippen en dan heb je geen idee meer wat voor kabel het is.

----------


## som

lekker hoor, vroeger was aarde grijs en nu wordt een fase grijs,
nice to now over omkleuren;
http://www.donne.nl/html/prod/aderkleurnieuw.htm

----------


## rinus bakker

Volgens mij gaat de discussie geleidelijk aan verschuiven van een technisch topic naar een 
biomedisch topic:

Onder mannnen komen allerlei vormen van kleurenblindheid ongeveer 1000 - 10.000 keer meer voor dan onder vrouwen.  
"Over welke grijs hebben jullie het nou de hele tijd?"

----------


## lighthouse

maar al met al hebben we onderhand wel een regenboog aan kleuren die van alles en nog wat kunnen betekenen en is het voor een niet ingeweide raadzaam om in elk geval één hand (maar misschien wel twee) in de broekzak te houden Het punt is namelijk dat er wel normen zijn maar dat deze in de loop der jaren diverse keren zijn veranderd en nu naast elkaar nog voorkomen (en in oudere gebouwen soms rustig doorelkaar)

nul - rood/blauw
fase - groen/zwart/bruin/grijs
aarde - grijs/groen-geel
schakeldraad - zwart

----------

